# Has anyone ever put notches in anubias?



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

I'm not talking about cutting rhizomes for propagation, I'm talking about SLICING a rhizome less than *half of its width*. I would love confirmation of success (how much space did you leave between each notch?) before trying this bizarre idea (see Step 4 of this article):
https://www.instructables.com/id/Cutting-Anubias/


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

I hope someone who has done this chimes in!

The concept reminds me of air-layering, a terrestrial plant propagation technique.

I don't have any anubias so might try this with buce.

Thanks for posting this.


----------

